# Windproof vented jacket???



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok after a couple hours of digging not coming up with much, mainly because I live in a rural area and local lbs selection is very limited (aside from trek shop its non-existant for in stock stuff, and Trek shop is limited at best for in stock)

Not going into details into why i ride this and not that, just very specific on what I need for current use and conditions I ride in.

I am looking for a windproof jacket (front etc) but with some ventilation. Something like I see in full water/wind proof stuff. Vents in arm pits and on back. Im a clyde so heat builds up quickly. I have layers all covered but current windbreaker is a cheaper thing not for biking and gets hot and sweaty even when its 20F out when im layered for riding. Keeps wind off but thats all its good for. Im commuting more and more, 15min ride each way but I do ride pavement when trails closed or ride singletrack. 

Needs to be durable enough for constant use. 

Dont want something thin design for packing away either. Rather a on the thicker side for durability.

Conditions: Water resistance I could CARE LESS, i dont ride in the rain! And nothing more than lightly snowing, minimal snow on the ground, well minimal snow on surface im riding anyway. Temps i expect to do teens once i get jacket thats proper. 1hr max exposure time. I do the layering thing have it figured out pretty well for my current needs so dont need insulated as I want to be able to use this from fall through spring and layers will take car of the insulation part.

Also trying to stay at or below $100. Sizing needs to be XXL not fitted style is my best guess to allow room for thicker fleece/wool shirt if needed. Not sure if all options go that large so just in case.

Thanks.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i have a endura luminite and i like it when the temps are lower than 40*F. only has pit zips, but it has water proof zippers, napoleon pocket, & map pocket on back. reflective all over and has a blinking LED on the tail. normally they are $140, but i just saw them today from CRC in XXL for under a hundo by a few cents. i doubt you'd want to wear fleece under this jacket as i usually wear a merino wool base and call it good down to about 30*

doesn't show it, but they are cycling cut in the back Endura Luminite Jacket 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Voler windbreaker, cheap on ebay.
Some have vented armpit and sides, some other are vented along the entire arm.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, i was coming here to ask a similar question so i hope you dont mind me jumping on your thread.

I am looking for a Lightweight windproof and waterproof well vented jacket ? I read in an older thread using the search function "you have more chance finding the holy grail"... im hoping something new is around since then.

We don't get down to freezing here but can get cool in winter with nights as low as 3 degC and days around 8-9 degC, when it rains its usually a case of unzipping everything after to get some ventilation in.

I currently ride using a Gore-Tex hiking jacket... North Face Meru Paclite Summit series (below). This jacket does nearly everything i need, if it had pit-zips and a rear pocket i would not be here asking.

The "waterproof" part of my wish-list is probably the least important but a degree of water resistance is definitely needed.

I like the look of some of the GORE Bikewear jackets with the zip off sleeves and also the GORE Xenon 2.0 AS, but the problem here in Oz is no one stocks them and if they do its a very limited range and the price is hiked up considerably.

Would pull the pin on a jacket online and chance the size if i was sure it would fit the bill.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have this one:

Gore Bike Wear Men's Phantom 2.0 Soft Shell Jacket

Really like it so far. Not as hot as the Endura (can not recall the model) so I can wear it on most cooler days and colder days with layers. When it gets below 30 I will probably break out the Endura again. The Gore seems to breathe better.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

OP: How about a vest?

Ozzy: Showers Pass Elite 2.0 (or whatever they're up to, maybe 2.1 now.) Someone directed me to some white papers about the fabric. eVent tests better than everything else, including GoreTex, which inspired me to give it a shot. It's still got some big honking pit zips so when you defeat the breathability, which you still will, it can open up well.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I just bought the NorthFace Bracket shell, so far so good. It's still above zero here, so I'm sweating bullets inside, even with the lightest layers and all the vents open. I think it's going to work well for winter riding when it gets real cold. We ride till it's -20C, at those temps the biggest issue is wind. Controlling the temps inside in the challenge, this jacket offers some unique features. Chest vents, back vent, elbow vents all promote air circulation until you want to shut it down. Zip off hood is big enough for a helmet too

Got mine for a little over $100 CAD.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

ozzybmx said:


> I am looking for a Lightweight windproof and waterproof well vented jacket ? I read in an older thread using the search function "you have more chance finding the holy grail"... im hoping something new is around since then.


Sugoi RSX NeoShell Men's Jacket

I think this is the most interesting jacket on the market right now (bike specific anyway).


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had the Showers Pass Elite 2.0 for a couple of years and have been very happy with it. Waterproof, so good for rain. Windproof is good for the cold. Has a back vent and also huge pit zips. Most times when I ride I end up opening the pit zips to get more air flowing thru yet it keeps the air from directly blowing on my chest. Got mine at biketiresdirect, but lots of places have them. Showers Pass also now has a bunch of other jackets, so I'd check them all out.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats the thing, i cant check any out where i am. Our winter lasts for about 2 months and its just cool and wet, the rest of the year is either warm or stinking hot.
99% of the bike shops here can "get you one in" IF they even import them here, so rather than a sales pitch its good hear other opinions.
Im going to the UK/Ireland soon so i am on a mission to get some bad weather gear tried on, bought and brought back.

The main point is breathability, its usually around 12-16 degC so either the jacket is zipped open everywhere it can be or it has to be taken off. Its not cold enough here to wear a jacket with no air vents, we just end up soaked and cooked on the inside.

A single skinned gore-tex/eVent or similar with zip vents underarms, front, back and a rear pocket is the go for here... packable would be nice and so would a semi fitted cut.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

The material eVent is a great option to look for.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

being the temps here and high winds I get (from now till Feb/march) vest wont really work, need something that keeps the wind off my arms. BUT vest idea for trail use isnt a bad idea since lower speeds, my area is all heavily wooded so wind is minimal on trails.

Didnt realize most these options could be had for around $100, Ill see what I can find on sale to give a go. Hell one nice thing about Trek/Bontrager is I can try for a month and return if I dont like (just found out about it). Thnx for giving me some options.

PS:Ozzy no i never mind if someone else jumps in my threads cause they are needing similar info, thats what forums are for (except the thread nazis that go emo rage over it)


----------



## Coverdog (Oct 14, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Hell one nice thing about Trek/Bontrager is I can try for a month and return if I dont like (just found out about it). Thnx for giving me some options.


Be aware their 30 day return policy is for exchange or store credit, not cash.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

tigris99 said:


> being the temps here and high winds I get (from now till Feb/march) vest wont really work, need something that keeps the wind off my arms. BUT vest idea for trail use isnt a bad idea since lower speeds, my area is all heavily wooded so wind is minimal on trails.
> 
> Didnt realize most these options could be had for around $100, Ill see what I can find on sale to give a go. Hell one nice thing about Trek/Bontrager is I can try for a month and return if I dont like (just found out about it). Thnx for giving me some options.
> 
> PS:Ozzy no i never mind if someone else jumps in my threads cause they are needing similar info, thats what forums are for (except the thread nazis that go emo rage over it)


Another option would be a wind resistant jersey. Fewer layers to get heated up. I've never owned one, however.

Or, wtf, you can get a Showers Pass jacket too. I gave away my wind shell after I bought that jacket because it breathes better. And I have no objection to it being water proof if I get caught.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

I would second the Gore Phantom 2.0 soft shell recommendation for your needs. Most of the other suggestions seem to address waterproofing more than you seem to need. With the waterproofing comes less breathability. The Phantom has a Windstopper front and breathable back. The zip off sleeves also help in spring/fall conditions when temperatures can change through the day. I used mine into the 40s (and very damp) so far with just a lightweight summer jersey underneath. One more layer and it would probably hit the temperature ranges you are talking about.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

A Gore soft shell could be the go then i can pack my Gore-tex for rain. Looked at those Phantom 2.0 when wiggle had them on special a few months back but was unsure about sizing.

Cheers for the info guys, i'm doing my homework before i go so i know exactly what i am looking for. Rep coming everyone's way.


----------



## spooney2 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a Gore Tool windstopper jacket and love it. It works great and is very warm. As far as the sizing goes they do run small. I normally wear a large or XL and had to go with an XXL.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

finding though gore stuff is getting awesome reveiws way outta range for what I wanna spend on a simple vented windbreaker. Next year when I buy a fatty and finish going all out for year round riding (start getting my quartly bonuses from new job) then I can drop $200 on a jacket lol


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm on the hunt as well... shopping for apparel in annoying.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

One of the things I love about being on a team is it cuts selection waaay down. Most things I don't have a hookup on, I don't even consider.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

still having a hellva time!!! going to head to more populated area (Quad Cities) aint a city like chicago or anything. 45mins away, get paid wednesday (allow me more flex in my budget) so see what I can get my hands on to check out. Only a few places I can check but who knows, maybe Ill get lucky and find just what I want.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

tigris99 said:


> finding though gore stuff is getting awesome reveiws way outta range for what I wanna spend on a simple vented windbreaker. Next year when I buy a fatty and finish going all out for year round riding (start getting my quartly bonuses from new job) then I can drop $200 on a jacket lol


Great deal don't pass it up gore WSjersey is the real deal.

Amazon.com: Gore Bike Wear Men's Ozon Windstopper Long Jersey: Clothing


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

If you are sure XL will fit they run small
Gore Bike Wear - Phantom 2.0 SO Jacket White/Black, XL - Excellent


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

Patagonia Nine Trails jacket. Super light and packable, vented back, zippered back pocket, wind proof front. It's the best thing I found in this category.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine:
Castelli Pazzo Jacket - TourCycling.com


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a Endura Convert2 jacket. Its cool the way it work's, the back is vented and since the sleeves are removable you can give it more venting by unzipping the sleeves some. I rode in windy gust's and it was 30degree's with no issue's with some light layer's.


----------



## Jongalt26 (Jan 25, 2013)

First off, I love Endura Gear it's been great. Im currently looking for a jacket myself and have decided i wanted a Gore jacket although im not sure which one.
With that said, I almost picked up the Novara from REI yesterday. I think Novara may be REI's house brand? The fabric felt very similar to the Gore Phantom jacket, which means it felt great and well made. The jacket was cut a bit large, where I would normally wear an XXL Gore, the Novara I would wear XL. If you have an REI near enough by, it wouldnt hurt to check out. Its currently on sale at $75.00 
Novara Headwind Bike Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com

Good luck!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Well im sorted, i will be making a bee-line for a bike shop that stocks Gore and buying a Phantom.... my only issue now is colour ???? If i go bright for visability it show dirt, if i go black i'll get run over by a truck..... decisions


----------



## Jongalt26 (Jan 25, 2013)

The red one sure looks good !


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Mate im heading for the red one ! Road H&S head says lumo yello or white, dirt and wet says black.... i reckon you are on the money.

Will post a pic after my UK visit too.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

jselwyn said:


> Patagonia Nine Trails jacket. Super light and packable, vented back, zippered back pocket, wind proof front. It's the best thing I found in this category.


Yep


----------



## JYB (Nov 12, 2011)

I suggest you check out Foxwear. Lou is awesome! Custom made to your specs and fantastic prices. http://foxwear.net/clothing/jackets/


----------



## eoliva11 (Oct 26, 2013)

What does anybody know about the One Industries Atmosphere soft shell jacket or Royal Racing Hexlite Jacket?

Curious on opinions from people that have used them in regards to their ability I stop wind and/or rain. I understand they are two different categories but I'm looking into both and having a hard time finding good reviews from users..


----------



## JYB (Nov 12, 2011)

You should seriously look at the raingear made by Foxwear (I linked to it above). He uses Neoshell fabric from Polartec. The stuff is the bomb. It is totally waterproof and breathes amazingly well. I have some of his rain pants, and they're awesome. Before I found Foxwear, I had purchased a Neoshell jacket from Westcomb. It's a fantastic jacket, but twice as expensive as what you can get from Foxwear. If I had known about Foxwear back when I bought this jacket, I would have got a Foxwear jacket. Just because he is not a name brand, don't overlook his stuff. Just my 2cents.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

That foxwear stuff looks incredible.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, i tried on and looked at many different jackets in 4 different shops.

Now with 6 rides done with the new jacket.... from the warmest at 12 degC till this mornings ride which hit minus 1 at the coldest.

The winner was Gore Alp-X Windstopper 2.0 SO, awesome choice and because it only has sweat wicking material on the inside of the thin softshell instead of a fleece it will be perfect for for Oz when the winter comes. The arms zip off or partially zip off to leave a Gilet so just opening the front zip is like a pit zip letting cool air rush in and cool your core, these are easily zipped back up on the fly.
Was a bit more than i wanted to spend but worth the extra for the fit, materials and features... including 3 back pockets, the 2 at the sides are side entry and zipped so basically waterproof.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks like a great choice. The red looks nice and the shoulder texture for pack straps looks good. I am not sure I would bet on the zippered pockets being waterproof for something like a phone or a camera, but maybe it would be with a Ziploc sandwich bag.


----------

